# Tastatur: QPAD MK-50 vs. Cherry Strait vs. Razer BlackWidow Ultimate



## XFI (7. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

als ich mir vor 7 Jahren meinen ersten PC geholt hab, habe ich bei der Auswahl der Tastatur nicht viel Zeit investiert und einfach die erst beste genommen, die mir der Verkäufer angeboten hat, eine Logitech Media Keyboard Elite.

Bis heute benutze ich diese Tastatur immer noch, bin jedoch mittlerweile auf der Suche nach etwas Neuem. Bei Logitech bin ich nicht fündig geworden. Die einzige interessante Tastatur war die Logitech Illuminated Keyboard, welche aber leider nicht das gleichzeitige Drücken von 3 Tasten unterstützt. Ein Aspekt der bei Shooter ja durchaus wichtig ist. Die anderen Modelle, besonders aus der Gaming-Sparte, haben mich nicht angesprochen, da sie mir vom Design nicht gefallen haben. Die waren mir oft einfach zu "Bling-Bling".

Ich habe daraufhin in diversen Foren gestöbert und so zum ersten Mal von mechanischen Tasturen und Switches gehört. Nachdem ich mich etwas eingelesen hab, ist die QPAD MK-50 MX-Brown Switch zu einem meiner Favoriten geworden. Brown Switches deshalb, weil die Blue zu laut sein sollen und man sich bei Reds anscheinend sehr schnell vertippt, ohne es zu merken. Black Switches fallen raus, da sie nicht angeboten werden.

Daneben habe ich mir noch die Cherry Strait Black und die Razer BlackWidow Ultimate angeschaut. Die Cherry soll ja Preis-Leistungs-mäßig top sein und die Razer ist mechanisch und bietet aber auch noch eine Makro-Funktion. Die QPAD gibt es zwar auch mit Makros, aber da soll es einen Fehler mit den Audio-Anschlüssen und der Beleuchtung geben (siehe hier).

Die Tastatur würde ich hauptsächlich zum Zocken benutzen sowie zum Surfen im Internet und für Uni-Kram. Meine Game-Spektrum erstreckt sich hierbei von Shootern (Battlefield 3) über Rollenspiele (Dragen Age, Skyrim) bis hin zu Strategiespielen (Anno, Total War).

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir eure Meinung zu meiner Auswahl sagen könntet. Eventuell kennt ihr ja noch eine Tastatur, die ihr mir empfehlen könnt oder könnt mir zu den genannten eure Erfahrungen schildern

Schonmal im voraus vielen Dank!

Grüße XFI


----------



## zip2-rider (7. Juli 2012)

Ich benutze die Microsoft Sidewinder X4 und bin voll und ganz zufrieden! Ist nicht zu teuer und biete alles was ich brauche  kannst dir ja mal anschauen.

Alternativ gibts noch die Sidewinder X6 als großen Bruder.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juli 2012)

Schwer zu sagen - das ist auch sehr Gefühlssache... die Frage ist aber, ob Du wirklich eine mechanische Tastatur "brauchst", denn an sich sind die eher was für "Profis", bei denen minimale Unterschiede schon ins Gewicht fallen. Bis Du sicher, dass Du nicht mit einer "normalen" Gamertastatur für 40-50€ zufrieden wärst? Ich selber hab ZB auch die Microsoft Sidewinder X4, die ist dezent rot beleuchtet bei den Tasten, hat ein paar  Makrotasten und Anti-Ghosting (mehr als 3 Tasten gleichzeitig drücken)

Mit "Black"-Tastan gibt es zB die hier: SteelSeries 6G v2, PS/2 & USB, DE (64227)


----------



## XFI (7. Juli 2012)

Danke für den Hinweis mit der SideWinder X4. Die scheint wirklich sehr gut zu sein.

Ich bin mir auch noch sehr unsicher, ob eine mechanische Tastatur das richtige für mich ist. Die letzten 7 Jahren hatte ich ja nur meine "Billig"-Tastatur von Logitech und bin damit auch hingekommen. In einigen Foren (besonders pcagameshardware.de) habe ich halt nur den Eindruck bekommen, dass es nichts besseres als eine mechanische Tastatur gibt und, wenn man erstmal eine hat, man niewieder wechseln will...


----------



## XFI (21. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

letztenlich habe ich folgende 3 Tastaturen in die engere Auswahl gezogen.

- QPAD MK-50 MX-Red Switch
- Mionix Zibal 60 (Test)
- Das Keyboard Model S Professional Silent (Herstellerseite)

Nachdem ich diese nun ausgiebig testen konnte, wollte ich euch meine Erfahrungen mitteilen 

*Mionix Zibal 60* - Black Switch

Das Tippgefühl bei der Mionix empfand ich im direkten Vergleich mit den beiden anderen Tastaturen als am unangenehmsten. Grund hierfür ist der große Widerstand der verbauten Black Switches. Besonders beim Schreiben längerer Texte fiel mir die benötige hohe Betätigungskraft negativ auf, da es sehr schnell zu Ermüdungserscheinungen in den Fingern kam.
Beim Zocken (Battlefield 3, Mass Effect 3) fiel der höhere Kraftaufwand zwar nicht so auf, da ich die Tasten meistens eh durchdrücke, jedoch musste ich manchmal eine Taste (z.B. "R" für Nachladen) zweimal betätigen, da ich mich beim ersten Mal verschätzt und nicht genug Kraft aufgewandt hatte. Das ist sicherlich ein Aspekt, auf dem man sich mit der Zeit einstellt, aber nach 7 Jahren mit meiner alten Rubberdome war ich es gewohnt, nicht mehr als eine bestimmte Kraft zum Auslösen der Tasten zu benötigen.

Unabhängig von den verbauten Switches kann ich die Mionix auch nicht weiterempfehlen. Ein großer Kritikpunkt ist in meinen Augen die schlechte Beleuchtung, besonders da der Hersteller viel damit wirbt. So werden bei den Tasten nur die Primärfunktionen (1,2,3 ...) beleuchtet, die Sekundärfunktionen (!, ", § ...) nicht. Dazu kommt, dass die Beleuchtungsqualität auch noch sehr ungleichmäßig ist. Der obere Teil der Zeichen ist immer heller als der untere ist (z.B. der obere horizontale Strich beim "Z" im Vergleich zum unteren).
Des Weiteren erhitzt sich im Betrieb die Tastaturunterseite der Mionix im Bereich des Num-Blocks merklich. Auch die Anordnung der USB-Slots an der Tastaturrückseite empfand ich als störend, da ich aufgrund der Konstruktion meines PC-Tisches die Tastatur immer erst nach vorne setzen musste, um die Anschlüsse benutzen zu können.
Negativ aufgefallen ist mir auch die teils deutsche teils englische Beschriftung der Tasten. Für die Funktion der Mionix ist das zwar nicht wichtig, aber bei einer Tastatur, die ca. 120 € kostet, finde ich solche Schlampigkeit schon sehr dreist.

Bestellt habe ich die Tastatur über Amazon bei Caseking. Der Bestellung verlieft problemlos und auch die Lieferzeit ging in Ordnung. Was mir nicht gefallen hat, war aber, dass bei der Reklamation der Tastatur, mir nicht der volle Rechnungsbetrag (116,89 €), sondern nur Kaufpreis (109,9 €) erstattet wurde und ich auf den Versandkosten (6,99 €) sitzen blieb.

Als ich das Das Keyboard bei getDigital umgetauscht hab, bekam ich dort die komplette Rechnungssumme zurück (inkl. Versandkosten). Dazu komm ich aber gleich.


*Das Keyboard Model S Professional Silent* - Brown Switch

Brown und Red Switches benötigen ungefähr die gleiche Betätigungskraft, welche mit 45 g deutlich geringer als bei den Blacks (bis zu 80 g) ist. Bei den Brownies muss aber noch ein Druckpunkt überwunden werden, bevor der Tastenschlag registriert wird.

Das Tippgefühl hat mir bei beiden Switches sehr gut gefallen. Ermüdungserscheinungen wie bei den Blacks traten auch bei längeren Game-Sessions bzw. Schreibarbeiten nicht auf.

Momentan bin ich mir daher sehr unschlüssig, welcher Switch mir besser gefällt. Ich würde aber behaupten, dass ich etwas mehr zu den Reds tendiere, da ich sie aufgrund ihres linearen Verhaltens besser zum Zocken geeignet halte. Auch beim Schreiben ist mir das fehlende Feedback (Druckpunkt) der Reds noch nicht störend aufgefallen und die häufig angeführten Probleme mit dem schnellen Vertippen bei Reds kann ich bis jetzt auch nicht bestätigen. Ich muss dazu aber sagen, dass ich die Reds noch nicht so ausgiebig testen konnte, da die QPAD erst eine Woche nach den anderen beiden Tastaturen geliefert wurde. Ich musste leider per Vorkasse bestellen, da die Bezahlung per Rechnung oder Kreditkarte nicht angeboten wurde. Zudem sind die Reds etwas leiser als die Brownies, was aber nicht heißen soll, dass die Brownies laut sind (zumindest für eine mechanische Tastatur nicht).

Zum Das Keyboard lässt sich sagen, dass es mir vom Design am besten gefällt. Es handelt sich zwar um Klavierlack, der Ärger mit hässlicher Fingerabdrücken hält sich aber in Grenzen. Auch die Verarbeitung ist bis auf einen kleinen Fehler top. Und zwar strahlen die Status-LEDs (Caps-Lock, Num-Block, Rollen) leider etwas durch das umgebende Plastik hindurch. Das Problem wurde hier (Post #2) bereits einmal geschildert und scheint nach Rücksprache mit dem Kundenservice von getDigital ein Problem der gesamten Baureihe zu sein. Ein Umtausch hat leider auch nicht geholfen.
Außer 2 USB-Slots am rechten Rand der Tastatur weist das Das Keyboard sonst keine weiteren Besonderheiten auf. Auch eine Handballenauflage ist leider nicht vorhanden.

Die Bestellung erfolgte bei getDigital, die mich mit ihren Service wirklich begeistert haben. Von der Bestellung bis zur Lieferung der Tastatur verging nur 1 Tag (bei Bezahlung per Rechung). Auch der Kunden-Support war top. Auf meine Anfrage bzgl. der Status-LEDs wurde schnell und kompetent geantwortet und beim Umtausch wurde mir (nicht wie bei Caseking) der komplette Rechnungsbetrag gutgeschrieben.


*QPAD MK-50* - Red Switch

Auf die verwendeten Switches bin ich ja schon eingegangen. Deswegen werde ich hier nur noch ein paar Worte zur Tastatur verlieren.

Das Design der Tastatur ist sehr schlicht. Damit will ich nicht sagen, dass sie hässlich ist. Im Gegenteil: Sie macht sich ziemlich gut an meinem PC-Platz, gefällt mir aber ästhetisch leider nicht so sehr, wie das Das Keyboard. Die Verarbeitung ist ausgezeichnet. Bis jetzt sind mir keine Makel aufgefallen.

Im Gegensatz zum Das Keyboard fehlen zwar die zusätzlich USB-Anschlüsse, dafür verfügt die QPAD aber über Mediafunktionen (als Zweitbelegung der Tasten F1 bis F6) und wird mit einer Handballenauflage ausgeliefert.


*Schlusswort*

Wie ihr seht, schwanke ich derzeitig zwischem dem Das Keyboard und der QPAD. Beide haben mir vom Tippgefühl sehr gut gefallen, wobei ich aber glaube, dass die Red Switches für mich besser geeignet sind, da ich mit dem PC hauptsächlich zocke und weniger schreibe. Sicher bin ich mir diesbezüglich aber noch nicht. Hinzu kommt, dass mir das Das Keyboard optisch besser gefällt, die QPAD aber leiser ist.

Ich glaube eine ästhetisch ansprechendere Red-Tastatur würde das Rennen schnell für sich entscheiden. Ich wollte euch daher fragen, ob ihr noch weitere Red-Tastaturen kennt? Meine eigene Suche war leider nicht sehr erfolgreich, da das Angebot an Red Switches doch recht gering zu sein scheint.

Über eure Hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen 


Grüße XFI


----------

